# 12x12 shed plans?



## Dalecamino (Apr 2, 2014)

I am going to build a new shed. I want a 12x12. Does anyone have plans and material list? I looked online and, found a few sites that you can download the plans for $13.95 Went to Lowes & Home Depot but, they want to sell you a kit and, the floor is extra, windows are extra. Then, I thought one of our members just might have some laying around. So, I'm asking. Oh, and I need the materials list too. :biggrin: Thanks for any help.

I should add, I prefer Gabled roof. Thanks!


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey Chuck, you are in luck!  My son built one for his Eagle Scout project and we will be happy to share the entire project with you.  PM your email address so I can send you the files.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 2, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Hey Chuck, you are in luck!  My son built one for his Eagle Scout project and we will be happy to share the entire project with you.  PM your email address so I can send you the files.


 Thanks Harry!


----------



## Woodkiller (Apr 2, 2014)

When I planned my first build I was going to build 10x12 and a friend advised to figure what size you needed to do want you wanted and not be cramped then double it. If you only have a single use for the building you will probably be fine. I ended up building mine 16x24 and after 5 years of using it, I ran out of room and had to add on.  Now, another 5 years later I'm thinking about adding another 10' to it.
Just a thought for you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 2, 2014)

Woodkiller said:


> When I planned my first build I was going to build 10x12 and a friend advised to figure what size you needed to do want you wanted and not be cramped then double it. If you only have a single use for the building you will probably be fine. I ended up building mine 16x24 and after 5 years of using it, I ran out of room and had to add on.  Now, another 5 years later I'm thinking about adding another 10' to it.
> Just a thought for you.


 Yes, they are never big enough. There is actually an ordinance restricting the size without a permit. AND, cost is an issue meaning, I have a limit (as usual) Thanks!


----------



## tbroye (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine is 10 x12 largest I could have with out a permit.  Thinking of adding another 10 x 12 just for pen turning and the is enough room in the side yard for another.  My neighbor across the street who's wife has a day in their home has about 5 or 6  8x10 sheds in his back yard,  He keeps the clean and painted much the idiot behind me who trying to raise chickens(we are allowed 3 hens) and has coops and stuff all over the place, never heard a hen crow before.  My dogs love it when they come over the fence.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Woodkiller said:
> 
> 
> > When I planned my first build I was going to build 10x12 and a friend advised to figure what size you needed to do want you wanted and not be cramped then double it. If you only have a single use for the building you will probably be fine. I ended up building mine 16x24 and after 5 years of using it, I ran out of room and had to add on.  Now, another 5 years later I'm thinking about adding another 10' to it.
> ...


 Check sometimes if you build/buy off site and move it no permit is required....


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2014)

I had a cabin and built an 8 X 8 shed and the county was around to increase my assessment before it was finished....I argued  that it did not meat their published requirement to be assessed (they said it had to be attached to the ground - it wasn't; or it had to be connected to water - it wasn't; or, it had to be connected to electrical service - it wasn't.) so they said well it was wired for electricity so it 'could' be connected.  so I got an old trailer frame and got a couple of guys and a buddy who owned a front end loader and we picked it up and put it on wheels.  Then they had to admit it was personal property and not tax it.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 3, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Woodkiller said:
> 
> 
> > When I planned my first build I was going to build 10x12 and a friend advised to figure what size you needed to do want you wanted and not be cramped then double it. If you only have a single use for the building you will probably be fine. I ended up building mine 16x24 and after 5 years of using it, I ran out of room and had to add on.  Now, another 5 years later I'm thinking about adding another 10' to it.
> ...



I have been looking at the pre-built sheds (advertised as rent to own) that are delivered to your site. Very interesting as cost is reasonable and a WHOLE lot less work. They drop it off on your selected spot and you hook up electric and go. Saw sizes from 8 x 10 to 16 x 32. $99 per month to $300 per month.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I had a cabin and built an 8 X 8 shed and the county was around to increase my assessment before it was finished....I argued  that it did not meat their published requirement to be assessed (they said it had to be attached to the ground - it wasn't; or it had to be connected to water - it wasn't; or, it had to be connected to electrical service - it wasn't.) so they said well it was wired for electricity so it 'could' be connected.  so I got an old trailer frame and got a couple of guys and a buddy who owned a front end loader and we picked it up and put it on wheels.  Then they had to admit it was personal property and not tax it.


 Quite a story. I'm glad you won that one. Doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2014)

Rounder said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Woodkiller said:
> ...


 Thanks Randy. I live on a cul-de-sac and property lines are laid out weird. Such that, the rear corner of my house is only 7 feet from the line. So, not enough room to get a pre-built shed to the backyard. Either I build it there or, pay someone.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 3, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Rounder said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...



You would be surprised where they can "get" them in.  Depending on where you are check the Amish build ones...


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe just to be different,  Think outside the shed.
How about something that the sides are prebuilt and brought into and assembled in the backyard.  5 sides?  6 sides?  How about 8 sides?

Having fun with the idea might make something just as interesting as can be.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> Maybe just to be different,  Think outside the shed.
> How about something that the sides are prebuilt and brought into and assembled in the backyard.  5 sides?  6 sides?  How about 8 sides?
> 
> Having fun with the idea might make something just as interesting as can be.


 Here they would call that building on site and require a building permit.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> I am going to build a new shed. I want a 12x12. Does anyone have plans and material list? I looked online and, found a few sites that you can download the plans for $13.95 Went to Lowes & Home Depot but, they want to sell you a kit and, the floor is extra, windows are extra. Then, I thought one of our members just might have some laying around. So, I'm asking. Oh, and I need the materials list too. :biggrin: Thanks for any help.
> 
> I should add, I prefer Gabled roof. Thanks!


 google - shed plans free 12X12 and you'll find some you can download for nothing.


----------



## denniszoomy (Apr 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I had a cabin and built an 8 X 8 shed and the county was around to increase my assessment before it was finished....I argued  that it did not meat their published requirement to be assessed (they said it had to be attached to the ground - it wasn't; or it had to be connected to water - it wasn't; or, it had to be connected to electrical service - it wasn't.) so they said well it was wired for electricity so it 'could' be connected.  so I got an old trailer frame and got a couple of guys and a buddy who owned a front end loader and we picked it up and put it on wheels.  Then they had to admit it was personal property and not tax it.


 

Now They probablt want to charge you registration fee and licensing fee for a trailer.

Dennis


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2014)

denniszoomy said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a cabin and built an 8 X 8 shed and the county was around to increase my assessment before it was finished....I argued  that it did not meat their published requirement to be assessed (they said it had to be attached to the ground - it wasn't; or it had to be connected to water - it wasn't; or, it had to be connected to electrical service - it wasn't.) so they said well it was wired for electricity so it 'could' be connected.  so I got an old trailer frame and got a couple of guys and a buddy who owned a front end loader and we picked it up and put it on wheels.  Then they had to admit it was personal property and not tax it.
> ...


Well they would if I wanted to pull it down the road - but I built in a private development and could drive anything w/o registration as long as it stayed in the development.


----------



## Woodkiller (Apr 3, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Woodkiller said:
> 
> 
> > When I planned my first build I was going to build 10x12 and a friend advised to figure what size you needed to do want you wanted and not be cramped then double it. If you only have a single use for the building you will probably be fine. I ended up building mine 16x24 and after 5 years of using it, I ran out of room and had to add on.  Now, another 5 years later I'm thinking about adding another 10' to it.
> ...




I got lucky in many ways when I built mine. I am at the end of a dead end road and my lot is surrounded on 3 sides by a large tree line. There are houses going up all around me and I just ride by in a truck and ask to clean up the lot when they get it sticked up. Lots of free lumber, drywall, insulation, and sometimes even brick for free. I built my shop, wired, insulated, and roofed it for under $1000. I did buy some materials, but I did all the labor myself. I checked and was told where I am I don't need a permit unless it is on a permanent foundation. So I told them its not on a permanent foundation. I have had a very small budget for years and I find ways to get what I need on the cheap. 
Just another thought, how about 2 stories?


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help boys! We'll have a shed soon. THEN, I'll be posting some pens again. :biggrin: Yeah, I know....BIG DEA! :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 4, 2014)

If you need some help, just call. All I require is Sweet Tea and good music!!


----------



## Tom T (Apr 4, 2014)

Some times a permit is easier than we think.  Many cities and counties are really helpful when home owners are doing it themselves.

Always think when using ply products or roof decking 4x8.  You can often pick up a few more feet at no cost and less to through away.

Also do not for get the general( metal building). There drawing are often ready for approval. I think they also will help get any other drawing needed for approval.All you have to due is pour a slab and bolt it down correctly.  Is way faster and can actually be cheaper.
Great luck and more fun either way you go.


----------



## danontheroof (Apr 4, 2014)

Chuck, 

I'm a licensed contractor in Indy/Marion county.  If I can help out anyway let me know... I may have a couple good sources for materials also.

Dan


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 5, 2014)

EBorraga said:


> If you need some help, just call. All I require is Sweet Tea and good music!!


Thanks Ernie. You know we have plenty of both of those requirements :biggrin:



Tom T said:


> Some times a permit is easier than we think.  Many cities and counties are really helpful when home owners are doing it themselves.
> 
> Always think when using ply products or roof decking 4x8.  You can often pick up a few more feet at no cost and less to through away.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom.



danontheroof said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I'm a licensed contractor in Indy/Marion county.  If I can help out anyway let me know... I may have a couple good sources for materials also.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan, I would like to hear more. Sent you a PM


----------

